# Naive question



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

OK, I do not hunt, nor do I live in in the bTB zone. I have a general idea where this area is in relation to a map and I know that it is some pretty serious stuff. 

That said, I do not know, and have never really had a need to know, just how big this problem really is. 

Not trying to get into any sort of a debate here. Rather, I just need to get my arms around this thing--simply because I want to know. No other agenda.

Is TB pandemic? Meaning, do hundreds upon hundreds of deer show up with bTV each year?

Is it perhaps 20-50 deer show up each year with this disease?

Is it something like 10 deer in the last 15 years have been discovered with bTB?


All I know is that ONE deer showed up in Kent County having CWD and that was in 2008. How big is the bTB thing in the northeast lower peninsula as it relates to numbers, and when?

Thanks.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Since testing began in 1995, roughly 700 bTb positive deer have been found, out of about 200,000 deer tested.

Typically 25 - 35 per year. 

97% of bTB pos. deer have been found within the core 5 county TB zone.


----------

